# Native American: We do not inherit the Earth from our ancestors



## Murgeise

Hello!

Is there anyone who can tell me how to translate this old indian quote to it's original indian language? 

_"We do not inherit the Earth from our Ancestors, we borrow it from our children"_

I would be incredibly grateful for your help!

MK


----------



## L'irlandais

Hei Murgeise,
Welcome to the forums.  

I believe the quote is from Chief Seattle, a leader of the Native American *Suquamish* Tribe, who warned the _whiteman _: 





> "_Teach your children what we have taught ours, that the earth is our mother. Whatever befalls the earth befalls the sons of the earth. The earth does not belong to man; man belongs to the earth. Man did not weave the web of life; he is merely a strand in it. We do not inherit the earth from our ancestors; we borrow it from our children_."


This man spoke a* dialect *of the Lushootseed language.  Perhaps you would be better to *contact* that tribe directly, they may be better able to help you.
Let us know how you get on.
Farvel,


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, I found this Native American site which has this proverb in English. They may be able to give you the original version. I am not sure which languages they speak. They indicated they spoke four different languages but there are about 1600 Native American languages. They have this proverb on their site, however. You could try e-mailing them. I could have it somewhere in my books, but I am not sure if I will be able to find it. I have a lot of Native American proverbs and songs, but I am not sure if I have this one. So, it will really be better for you to contact this site. 

http://sir-nsn.gov/epa.html


----------



## L'irlandais

LilianaB said:


> ... I am not sure which languages they speak. They indicated they spoke four different languages but there are about 1600 Native American languages...


Hi LilianaB,
Susanville Indian Rancheria is a mixed community of several different Indians tribes. 
Mostly (but not only) *Maidu*, *Paiute*, *Pit River*, and *Washo*e Indians according to the website you linked.  These Indians are both culturally and linguistically different, what they have in common is their cultures and languages are in danger of being lost.  It's what is known as a Federally Recognized Native American Tribe.  


Business ventures like Susanville Indian Rancheria Corporation, help these tribes survive today.  The younger generation now speak English, but do learn about their ancestors culture and language.  I honestly feel the *Suquamish* Museum & Cultural Center (some 1100km from California) linked in post #2 is the best bet for Murgeise.


----------



## LilianaB

It might be. There is probably some e-mail link to it so the Poster can e-mail them. I know more about Lacota people:  their culture and their tales. No, I don't speak Lacota, only a few words and phrases. One more remark, the Poster should not call them Indians. They sometimes call themselves _Indens_, but it is not polite if an outsider calls the Indians or their language Indian.


----------



## L'irlandais

Hi again,
There was at least one earlier discussion about the *Lacota* language on here.


----------



## LilianaB

Thank you.


----------



## Murgeise

LilianaB said:


> Thank you.



Hi to both of you, and thank you very much for your help!
I'll try the Suquamish website first and see if that leads on. 

I am working on a norwegian TV- Drama series where one of the characters have native american ancestors, and that's why we really would like to find an original way of saying the Quote! 

And thanks for advice on how to adress!

Greetings from Norway and Murgeise


----------

